# titusville pier



## bonemob704 (Dec 29, 2002)

several years ago i used to go fishing with my dad at a pier that was over an inlet.some of the best fishing i can remember as a youth.it wasn't very high over the water and we use to hang a light over the water to nightfish.taking the family to orlando this spring and would like to take a trip to the pier with the kids.if anyone could give me the phone# or directions it would be greatly appreciated.i have no idea the name of the pier, just hoping someone could help me out.thanx


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.abouttitusville.com/outdoors/fishing/index.html http://www.titusville.com/ http://www.nbbd.com/godo/FishingPier/index.html 
Try these links bonemob704.I think you are
refering to the Titusville Memorial Pier.
Hope this helps you out

T-----Lines

Kozlow


----------



## bonemob704 (Dec 29, 2002)

thanx alot kozlow.i think that is the pier i'm thinkin about. do you have any other suggestions for some good pier or surf fishin between new smyrna and titusville? can you still walk out on the jetties at new smyrna and fish? i remember catchin some nice sheepshead and mangrove snapper there. thanx again


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey bone, used to live in titusville right on the indian river which is also where the pier is located, right hand turn offfff of us1 heading towards the wildlife refuge. its the vetrans memorial pier. fished there often about 10 or 12 years ago. good trout fishing and crabbing. as for piers there plenty between canaveral and st augustine and a couple in the daytona area. king rigged that whole area at one time or another. i've been around bro.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Demonfish,
What other piers do you know of to help out.
I usually fish south of the Port of Canaveral

Thanks

Kozlow


----------



## bonemob704 (Dec 29, 2002)

appreciate the input demonfish.i hope i can catch a few trout.sure would like a nice trout dinner for a change.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.floridasaltwaterfishermen.com/piers.htm 
Bone try this link.

T----Lines

Kozlow


----------



## bonemob704 (Dec 29, 2002)

thanx koz, i swear pier&surf is the best site on the net. i don't think there is anything the guys on here can't help you out with. glad to be part of the team. thanx


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Dont forget to let us know how you make out.
When you make it down here.

T----Lines
Kozlow


----------



## bonemob704 (Dec 29, 2002)

sure will!hope it's a good report!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

not sure i remeber all of the piers but have fished canaveral which is pretty short. there is one in new smyrna i believe and i don't know if daytona rebuilt after the hurricain took it out all the way down to the pier house. st augustine has a nice concrete pier, fished there many times. and lived in jacksonville before moving to VA and they also lost their pier in the same hurricain as daytona did. i like the new concrete pier at port canaveral but its on the inlet side of the jetty and you can't fish the beach side from it. i think that the best piers on the east coast are in myrtle beach SC. the cherry cove pier and the apachee pier. both over 1400 ft long i believe and well set up. a king riggers dream with live bait wells on the end. anyhow thats my imput. NOW, ffor some really great fishing get up here to the outer banks. seven piers ffrom kitty hawk to rodanthe the best fishing there is for game fish offfff the piers. just my opinion you understand.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks demonfish for your input.

Kozlow


----------

